# How can I keep my indoor cat stay indoors?!



## Lab-lover

I have a lovely ragdoll kitten who I gave my word to the breeder that I would keep as an indoor cat.

The problem is, when my son opens the door to go out to play or I let my dogs out for a wee she sneaks out too!!! There have been several times recently where I have found her running around in the back garden, or even worse, the front garden.

We are lucky to live away from any main roads and we back onto fields but I'm worried she may get attacked by other cats or I my lose her in the cold weather. Also what am I going to do when it's summer and I have to open windows? I thought ragdoll cats enjoyed being house cats?

Has anyone got any tips?


----------



## Janee

This is tough because RagDolls have been bred to be particularly laid back and probably do not have the same survival instincts of a typical moggie.

I always recommend doing a risk assessment if you are going to let a cat out but unfortunately RagDoll personality makes it high risk letting them out.

Firstly, any chance of cat proofing your garden? That would be the ideal solution. If not, any chance of making a run? 

You may be able to buy meshing to fix on downstairs windows so that they can be opened but not let a cat out. Not sure about doors - either way you would have to train everybody in the household to be very careful of doors.

I let my cats (not RagDolls) out, but only during daylight and I findit really difficult sometimes to prevent escapes when it is dark. One cat is really really quick at getting through a narrow gap. I have to shut her in another room if I need to go out.


----------



## raggs

I know just what you're going through , i have 4 Ragdolls myself and one of them only has to see the door open and he makes a sprint for it lol, Cat proofing your garden is about the best way, here i built an 18ft run and attached it to a garden shed and they use it as a cat house , in the summer or when its warm they will be waiting at the dorr to go out there they really do love it and they have loads of toys and things to keep them playing , but cat proofing has to be the safest way , good luck ............chris


----------



## shortbackandsides

Hi where did you get your baby fromas far as windows go,if you have a indoor cat,you dont have open windows! you need to make sure the kids understand why it is not safe for your cat to roam outside,cats are curious and just because they have to stay in doesnt nessasarily mean they will want to.you could build a run so in the summer you can put her out safely,she can even sleep out if its warm so you can have windows and doors open,but PLEASE DO NOT LET HER ROAM,IT WILL END IN HEARTACHE


----------



## funkycub

They are going to do it.... it's not so much the outdoors. Any door that opens Ella and Effie go running to it... They often end up in the wardrobe as soon as it opens like they expect narnia to be on the other side! 

The street door was a problem as we used to have the ritual of getting home from work and then they ran out and I would spend 10 mins trying to get them, usually when I was busting to go to lav!

We got a Water gun - like the cleaning fluid bottles with a trigger, and the girls got a squirt from that everytime they tried. We only had to go it for a bit - as they recognised what would happen. So it went from a squirt, to showing the bottle, to not having to worry as they have no interest in going out.


----------



## spid

raggs said:


>


Sorry bit of a hijack - but did you make that yourself? Looks great - how did you do it?

I fancy trying one but need it to be dismantlable so we can take it from house to house - we move a lot - and reasonably easy to put up and down.


----------



## kelly-joy

I agree with what has said please please don't let your ragdoll out its not just the fact they could get hurt they can get stolen too most just love to love and will go off with just about anyone so please be careful.Think about cat proofing your garden or making a pen like chris has {which by the way is very nice chris}
Or you could get your kitten used to a harness and lead and take it out that way.I have 2 very young boys so I know what you mean but you just have to be very firm with them that windows and doors are to be closed and tell them why and that should help.


----------



## Lab-lover

Thanks for all your replies. 

I am seriously thinking about cat proofing my garden before the weather gets warmer (if it ever does!). Can anyone suggest what's the best way to do it. I have 6 x 6' fence panels so I was thinking about putting netting around the bottom, but I'm not sure how to prevent her from climbing over the top of the fence. Also where's the best place to buy this sort of stuff?


----------



## Leah100

Agree with the opinions above, I have a dog and young children too, I have had to train them to be very careful, and always to check the cats are shut in safely before opening the front door.

You can screen windows with trellis cut to size and velcroed in place, or beading covered with fine mesh.

there are companies that will cat proof your garden for you, or some people have done it themselves with hanging basket brackets attached to their fence panels, leaning in, with net over the top.

Cat Fence: Purrfect Cat Enclosures and Cat Fences

Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike


----------



## Jennicat

I saw a wonderful idea of cat-proofing your garden at the tica show at the weekend - ooh, just seen that it is the link that Leah posted above - Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike

I understand that it is very tricky when you have young children, but you need to be so careful, cats are very sneaky.

I only ever open my windows a tiny crack, and i then weigh down the latch as one of my cats is ridiculously intelligent and can work out how to lift the latch if i don't!

Take care - i hope you manage to come to a solution, but in the mean time - maybe just don't let your children open the outside doors without your say-so?


----------



## sazzyuk

What a fantastic cat run! 

I have two young cats, they don't go out much at the moment, mainly because we work a lot and I get sick of having the door wide open in the winter! They go out quite a lot in summer.

It drives me up the wall when people leave my door wide open because it means we have to go find them or wait until they come home, it can be annoying if we are supposed to be going out.

I guess the only way is to keep doors locked, so no one can just walk in. We've found that they're not actually that bothered about going outside, they are best friends and seem to prefer playing inside together. They have lots of toys and their own bedroom, so I think they feel like they have enough space. We also spend ALOT of time with them, any cat would have a cuddle over a cold day outside!


----------



## Leah100

You can also put up some little signs to remind visitors or children about being careful with doors. I have got Siamese so I bought these pretty ones from ebay

NEW! REDPOINT SIAMESE CAT IN RES. SIGN SUZANNE LE GOOD on eBay, also Other Cat Collectables, Cats, Animals, Collectables (end time 14-Feb-09 20:05:46 GMT)

you could make a pretty one [maybe a piccy of your kitty?] and stick it on the door


----------



## jeanie

I have very fine mesh that has tiny hooks onto my window frames that can be removed easy but i can open windows wide in summer, i have two ferels i rescued and was advised not to let them out as they would go back to being ferel , sorry cant help you with doors mine dont even try to go out , but the windows mesh works fine and people understand why it there, ,


----------

